# Best place to find Ammonium Sulfate?



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm looking for an Ammonium Sulfate. Just need something that does the job. Looks like Home Depot and Lowe's does not carry this. Do most of you go to a co-op or order online?

Thanks


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I found it at Walmart for $5.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh nice! I may take a quick trip to Walmart then. I figured if Lowes/Home Depot didn't have it, then they wouldn't either lol.

And maybe HD/Lowes has it, but can't find on their website.

No AS at my Walmart. Lame.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Try Keeling Co, Ewing, and Site one.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

They told me at the Coop that it was all going to bulk sales in this area. For Site One or Ewing, you may have to go to B'ham for them. I have to get it in Huntsville.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Pretty sure @kur1j bought some AMS at keeling.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm in Birmingham about every day so that's no issue. Gonna compare pricing and go from there. It's a shame more places don't carry it.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

SiteOne has it. 50lb for $15 I believe. That will be plenty for what little grass I'll be applying it to right now.

Not quite as good as that $5 at WalMart lol


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Lowes and Home Depot always have it in store.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

erdons said:


> Lowes and Home Depot always have it in store.


Not here in North Alabama.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> SiteOne has it. 50lb for $15 I believe. That will be plenty for what little grass I'll be applying it to right now.
> 
> Not quite as good as that $5 at WalMart lol


I pay $14.50 for a 50#'er, so their price is about par. I buy mine at a local feed store.

I wish my Walmart had it for $5(40#). That basically equates to $6.25 for a 50# bag.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah I got a bag from Keeling. They had to order it...go figure and should be in this week.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Got mine today at SiteOne. Ended up being $17. He gave me contractor price over phone.

Is fine, I got plenty for my little plot I'm doing.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Just to add here. I've been looking for "ammonium sulfate" and could not find it anywhere in my immediate local (Kathleen, Ga.) the middle Ga area. None of the local stores carry it and can't seem to order it at Lowes or HD (unavaliable for pickup) But I was able to order from HD a 20 lb. bag or Encap Fast Acting Sulfur. After googling over and over, I finally found a website were I could order it "seedbard.com". Though, its pretty expensive cost me $58.95 for a 50 lb bag S&H included, they did seem to except my order. But have no idea when it coming. So I stumble across this forum topic after I made my order today I see @san@sanders4617 mention "Siteone" I look them up and there is a branch near me (30 miles) and I find Lesco 21-0-0 for $31.01. I assuming they will sale me (residential home own).


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@wiredawg create an account and you'll get a better price. I buy from them all the time.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

wiredawg said:


> Just to add here. I've been looking for "ammonium sulfate" and could not find it anywhere in my immediate local (Kathleen, Ga.) the middle Ga area. None of the local stores carry it and can't seem to order it at Lowes or HD (unavaliable for pickup) But I was able to order from HD a 20 lb. bag or Encap Fast Acting Sulfur. After googling over and over, I finally found a website were I could order it "seedbard.com". Though, its pretty expensive cost me $58.95 for a 50 lb bag S&H included, they did seem to except my order. But have no idea when it coming. So I stumble across this forum topic after I made my order today I see @[email protected] mention "Siteone" I look them up and there is a branch near me (30 miles) and I find Lesco 21-0-0 for $31.01. I assuming they will sale me (residential home own).


The price online isn't what I've ever paid. I got a bag from my local Siteone for $13, the advertised price was that $31 or something similar.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

@sanders4617 @Crabbychas thanks for the additional info. I did apply for an account today, apparently it takes a couple of days. siteone sent me a "case number" regarding the request.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Stinks that you couldn't get it from the co op. I got mine for $10/bag here.


----------

